# How to close ports - Help!!!



## GillyD (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, can anyone tell me how to close ports eg like ICMP Ping, SSH and HTTP? Hope someone can give me some help as I can't find how to do this anywhere!

Over to you whizz kids

Ta.


----------



## Thraïn (Nov 29, 2004)

Which firewall do you use?


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re*

R u using any type of Isa servers or firewalls


----------

